# News on the Dish Extender 300



## garygaryj

News on the Dish Extender 300:
https://www.dishsupport.com/dish-slingloaded-vip-922-slingloaded/10803-sling-extender-availiblity.html#post20486


----------



## rsicard

figures...


----------



## P Smith

And no reason vocalized for that final nail in its coffin. Why created so much buzz initially ?

My thoughts - they can't satisfy content providers for 100% to prevent copy its stream.


----------



## BobaBird

That's often the culprit, but if they can stream across the country I would think they'd also be able to stream down the hall.


----------



## P Smith

Could be underpowered chip(s) in the "300" what initially picked by its [lowest] price.


----------



## garygaryj

Good thoughts. But it also could be that they have made a pivotal decision to veer away from the 922 and spending the development to make it work with the extender, toward the 813 for a whole-home solution, putting their eggs in that basket.

This especially makes some sense if the 922 has been proving difficult to run through solid software development.


----------



## P Smith

All the pitfalls just shows how their SW Dept is bad.


----------



## garygaryj

Or maybe underfunded, or understaffed, or both!


----------



## BobaBird

Someone posted that it was working with the 922 but the development problem was with the 622. That could have left too few potential buyers to take it to market.


----------



## P Smith

Sounds as excuse, not as real issue - what could be solved actually easy: see how current streaming cut all 622 and working only with 722 and up.


----------

